# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Trip to Bulagria

## Nasius

Hi guys,

I am going on a holiday in Bulgaria this summer. Could you recommend a historic-must-see-city?  :Rolleyes: 

Cheers

----------


## kokki

It depends on what story you care.Balgariya, each Balkan country has more historythan it can bear. Then Greece and Italy, this is the third country with the latestartefakti.Beautiful are many tombs in the Kazanlak Thracian. In Sofia and Plovdivhas many Roman imperiya.Na Black Sea are old towns of Nessebar, Pomorie,Burgas.V whole country there are remnants of Byzantine and Ottoman Empires.Veliko Tarnovo, the capital of the second Bulgarian Empire, also has a lot to see ..Google translate very bad.





*


*

----------


## ElHorsto

I've been there and Nessebar is good, but I found Burgas and Pomorie to be some of the least beautiful towns at the coast. Sozopol is nicer. Also Varna has better historical architecture than Burgas. 
Sofia is an ugly town in my opinion, yet surrounded by beautiful mountains. The mountains of bulgaria are beautiful sites in general. As for historical towns, Veliko Tarnovo and Melnik are most important places to visit. But Melnik is very tiny, close to the Greek border. There are few more historical towns inland, but I don't remeber them.

----------


## Jenn O'Hara

I like beach rest in Bulgaria

----------


## JajarBingan

Just avoid touristy places for the best experience. This should apply to most countries in Europe.

----------


## michaelmanson

Just do not go to the popular places like the Sunny beach... At all, almost every city has their own history places

----------


## adamgilcristt

In eastern Europe, Bulgaria is the best and affordable country to travel as compared to other European countries. In Bulgaria, there are so many popular destinations for visitors to travel. My favorite place in Bulgaria is Bansko town.It is famous as mountain ski resort town in Bulgaria.

----------

